# Black Moor & Fantail Goldfish



## BlackMoor

Yesterday I went into walmart, looked at the fish, then decided to get two. I got one Black Moor and one Fantail. Well I kept them in a fish bowl over night because I had to wait and get bottled water for their aquarium today. well I woke up, looked over at the fish bowl, and noticed there was only one fish swimming. I turned on the light and the black moor was upside down in the bottom of the bowl not moving at all. I got ready to go to the store to get the water, and when I got home the fantail was floating around in the bowl. I have no idea why they died and i'm looking for some help. the water wasnt too warm or too cold. I kept them in the water that was in there bag from Walmart, so i'm almost sure it wasnt that. Could of it been that the fish bowl was too small? The fish were both only about an inch long, so I thought it would be ok for over night. I'm just upset they both died already. Does anybody know what it could of been?


----------



## garfieldnfish

Without an airstone in the bowl they suffocated. No water movement, no oxygen exchange and they quickly ran out of air. Do yourself and any other fish a favor and read up on cycling and the fish you plan on getting before getting anymore. A single goldfish needs 15 gal, any additional goldfish needs 10 gal per goldfish. Unless your aquarium is 25 gal or up, stay away from goldfish.


----------



## BlackMoor

I have a 35 gallon aquarium. I feel horrible that they suffocated. The lady at walmart told me they should be fine over night in a fish bowl, that's why I bought it to keep them in until they could go in their aquarium. Thank you so much for your help by the way!


----------



## Lexus

How long were they in the bowl, that shouldnt have killed them overnight. I have done it a couple of times. Was there soap in the bowl? What was it used for before the fish? Although I would never keep fish in the water they came with from the store. 

Agreed to the fact you need to research cycling before you buy anymore fish. 

Plus as a current Walmart employee I can tell you the majority of our fish are not maintained well unless you get someone who is fish knowledgable. Currently in my part of WI we cant keep the goldfish alive in the tanks, the supplier is sending crap stock and we just cant treat them well enough.


----------



## Cichlid Man

Don't worry, hundreds of people around the world every day have the same experiences. The blame should be put on Walmart for trying to sell anything they can get their hands on.


----------



## Niki2105

Your fish really should have been able to live overnight in the bowl, expecitaly since they were fairly small. I had a goldfish (now lives in a 60G) that lived for 2 years in a gallon bowl with no airstone and I didnt clean the water very often so one night shouldnt have hurt the fish. They could have been sick or week when you got them. Did you clean the bowl before you put them in it? If so did you use soap or any other cleaner that might have harmed them? Like the rest said you should look up on cycling a tank before you get anymore fish so that next time are ready for them and should have better luck.

P.S. I love your Avatar.


----------



## Darius

*Help!*

_


BlackMoor said:



Yesterday I went into walmart, looked at the fish, then decided to get two. I got one Black Moor and one Fantail. Well I kept them in a fish bowl over night because I had to wait and get bottled water for their aquarium today. well I woke up, looked over at the fish bowl, and noticed there was only one fish swimming. I turned on the light and the black moor was upside down in the bottom of the bowl not moving at all. I got ready to go to the store to get the water, and when I got home the fantail was floating around in the bowl. I have no idea why they died and i'm looking for some help. the water wasnt too warm or too cold. I kept them in the water that was in there bag from Walmart, so i'm almost sure it wasnt that. Could of it been that the fish bowl was too small? The fish were both only about an inch long, so I thought it would be ok for over night. I'm just upset they both died already. Does anybody know what it could of been? 

Click to expand...

_ To Be Honest Goldfish require ALOT of Oxygen for example if you had a wide tank there would be more space for them to get AIR were as if you had a tall tank there would be less space! Hoped This Helped... Darius


----------



## justintrask

Darius said:


> To Be Honest Goldfish require ALOT of Oxygen for example if you had a wide tank there would be more space for them to get AIR were as if you had a tall tank there would be less space! Hoped This Helped... Darius




This is 3 years old... please look at dates


----------

